# No Collections on Kindle Fire



## DonWood (Oct 7, 2010)

I was about ready to go ahead and buy a Kindle Fire and then, just in the nick of time, discovered that collections are not supported.  I have about 1800 books on my K3 all sorted into collections and just can't imagine just having a carousel with everything there and no way to sort into collections.

Anyone found any way around that?

Doesn't look I will be buying the Fire until they come out with a software update that supports the collections.....too bad, I was looking forward to the color.

Don


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

That's a major beef I've got as well. Doesn't stop me from loving my Fire though. Hopefully they'll release an update soon with this capability. Actually since (I'm assuming) the Fire is a more robust "operating system" than the eInk Kindles, maybe they'll have the ability to nest the collections. Please oh please oh please!!!


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

This is a major sticking point for me as well.  And I remember how long it took Amazon to release a software version that had some ability to organize content--Like not until kindle 3 came out!  So, I'm worried.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Ditto here.  Can't believe there's no way to organize/tag books on the Fire!


----------

